# How much do you pay attention to lyrics in music?



## Windrammer (Jan 13, 2017)

I kind of don't, but some songs end up having a line or two that I assign some profound meaning to and I grow more attached to the song. A lot of people seem to process it differently, I'm interested in how it correlates with type


----------



## Ky0shi (Jul 29, 2017)

I mainly remember the hook of a song and I'll pick up random pieces of lyrics that I like. I can't name a song title or artist for the life of me though. I also can't identify an artist by their voice unless they have a very distinct voice for some reason.


----------



## IGLDN (Aug 7, 2017)

I always pay attention to lyrics and I tend to remember the lyrics to songs I don't even like. One of my favourite games is translating English songs into my native language in real time (while staying true to the rhythm). All my friends hate me for ruining songs this way but I love it









I think I'm ENTP by the way.


----------



## Windrammer (Jan 13, 2017)

IGLDN said:


> I always pay attention to lyrics and I tend to remember the lyrics to songs I don't even like. One of my favourite games is translating English songs into my native language in real time (while staying true to the rhythm). All my friends hate me for ruining songs this way but I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting

what's your native language


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

I used to be a lyrics-elitist. I looked down on people who didn't pay attention to the lyrics at all and only heard songs for the beat. But then I started getting into metal and at the same time read some actual poetry. The effect of that simultaneous development was that I realized that 99% of the songs out there have absolutely shit lyrics, and you can in fact appreciate a song for the melody/rhythm/instruments. Now I prefer growling over clean vocals precisely because I can't understand what they are saying when they growl. Lyrics ruin the song for me. I prefer now to attach my own meaning to the song because it's almost certain that the meaning intended through lyrics is shit. Sometimes, I improvise my own lyrics if I like the song enough and they always turn out to be far better than the actual lyrics. I tend to do that with dialogues in movies/games/tv series too.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

I don't listen to a song for the lyrics. I mostly don't even bother to really pay attention to them until I grow tired of the song, but I love it when I actually search for them and find they have depth (like I mostly enjoy when they reference past events or stories from books but it isn't entirely obvious).


----------



## chadsama (Aug 1, 2017)

I usually go for the meaning of the lyrics and beat comes second. Since I am also one of the composers from my previous band, we usually just mainly focus on the story of the lyrics, the message itself. And then we build a chord progression from it.


----------



## god of whiNE and TIts (Jul 21, 2017)

Depends.

Rap or Folk Punk? Yes. Lyrics are everything.

Shoegaze? No. Like, there's not point in even trying.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Yeah it happens


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

I pay more attention to the voice or instrumentals, but the lyrics do register usually after a few listens. Bad lyrics are more noticeable and unless the instrumental is out of this world good, then I won't listen to the song.

INTJ but I think my background playing instruments has more to do with it.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm pretty much like you @Windrammer. As I got older, and folks asked why I liked a song because this or that was blah blah blah, I started listening to the lyrics. If I want to, I'll look up the lyrics, but most times, I think I know generally what they are about. I found, I don't, many times. 

I guess sometimes, I like the guitars or melody or something and don't think about the lyrics.


----------



## CryingAngel (Aug 25, 2016)

The beginning and the ending lyrics open up the song


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

I find the lyrics meaning anything as a bonus to a song that I like. Like Stawker, I used to think that if the lyrics didn't mean anything, then the song was garbage. Then I took the time to realize that it's not worth it. Honestly, the issue is that actually taking the time to study lyrics, memorize them, and then uncover the idea of the song is too timely. When I buy shit from Gorillaz or Lemon Demon, I'd rather just have a song that meets my preferences at the end of the day. Now when the entire purpose of your song is to listen to your lyrics due to having an emotional structure (I'm Still Here and Leave Out All The Rest come to mind), then I'm more willing to spend time with the song if the first listen was pleasant. Other than that, I don't listen to Jillian Aversa because she composes beautiful lyrics. I listen to her because her voice is captivating.


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

Lyrics are important for me, most of the songs I listen to have meaningful lyrics that express how I feel. One thing that really helped me to learn english was translating the lyrics into my language, and now I do the same with japanese.


----------



## Aquiline (Oct 19, 2016)

Always.


----------



## azir (Sep 28, 2016)

a lot. the lyrics can determine whether i really like a song or not. i listen to a lot of electronic/upbeat stuff and like that just fine even if there aren't lyrics/if the lyrics don't mean anything but i prefer to have meaning attached to music


----------



## Iconoclastor (Jun 7, 2017)

Always. Stupid lyrics ruin a song for me.


----------



## zekzar (Jul 9, 2017)

ENTP. I consider a song a good song if it meets a few requirements of mine. I'll try to list them the best I can.
1. The lyrics are well thought-out and not bullshit put over a repeated track.
2. The lyrics can be interpreted in a way where the listener can relate, or not relate, but understand where the singer is coming from.
3. The music isn't just 3-6 chords repeated over and over again in the same damn order.
4. The music isn't just layers upon layers of just sounds autotuned to the key of the song.
5. INSTRUMENTALS. Popular modern music doesn't have a lot of instrumentals anymore and it's because people want to sing (or rather mumble) the shitless lyrics.
6. A good beat is appreciated but isn't always necessary.
7. If the music does happen to be 3-6 chords repeated over and over again in the same damn order, the lyrics need to be damn good.
8. ^If that happens, the music needs to be one or two simple instruments. Most likely a guitar, piano, or both. Drums are not wanted in those scenarios.

I have a lot of opinions on music. It might have something to do with the fact that I like to write music though.


----------



## flowart (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm a musician so I use my ti to pick apart the song and figure out exactly what they are saying and what instruments they are using etc..


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I like lyrics


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Poor lyrics may not matter during the first few listenings but after a some time it spoils the song.


----------



## Melodiousfunk (Aug 20, 2017)

It really depends on the music for me. A lot of music just doesn't have anything new to say so I don't really care but more deep metaphysical, social/political commentary, or even REAL emotional shit (not yeah yeah baby i love you shake that ass)

That being said lyrics/singing is really just sort of another instrument to me, not really the main focus of most music I listen to.


----------



## Abnormalentp (Aug 18, 2018)

I'll start picking up on the lyrics after a few listens to a song, although the meaning doesn't really concern me unless I can relate to it. However, if the meaning of the song is stupid, then I will complain.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Barely lol- no matter if its good lyrics that match my musical preferences or trash. Ive also mostly resorted to more lyric-free genres such as various Electronic based themes since I always get more euphoria from beats over lyrics.

Now people like my 16 year old brother? He can easily remember and sing random crap word for word. Even annoying songs made by random young generation 'YouTube celebrities'. Ive already opted thats he's a prospecting Si-dom/ISTJ...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## INTPuns (Aug 30, 2018)

INTP here. 
It majorly depend on the genre I listen to at the moment. 
Death metal is usually incomprehensible in lyrics so my focus is on the music. Good growling and riffs are everything
Hiphop and rap have a beat but focuses more on lyrics and I remember most of the lyrics I hear- almost word for word. If the lyrics are shit, then it's just trash with a beat and I try my hardest forgetting what I just heard.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I kind of like lyrics. When it comes to folk music, its very poetic.


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

Tend to pay quite a bit of attention to lyrics, yet at the same time I'm terrible at listening to/deciphering them. They can make or break a song for me.


----------



## Mirakel (Jul 26, 2018)

I always pay attention to lyrics, my favorite songs/artist have what I feel are great lyrics that actually mean something, not just random hooks. That being said, I can totally listen to music for fun, but I probably wouldn’t go out of my way to watch them perform live if the lyrics are lame.


----------



## Trumpyhose (Nov 16, 2017)

Since I've always gravitated more towards classicals and arias, i would say i never care for contemporary pop that much. Since as long as i can remember, i've always listening to melody and rhymn rather than the lyrics involved.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Trumpyhose said:


> Since I've always gravitated more towards classicals and arias, i would say i never care for contemporary pop that much. Since as long as i can remember, i've always listening to melody and rhymn rather than the lyrics involved.


 Puff ... what a girl , Harmonies and structures is the real thing.


----------



## TranquilMindGun (Aug 22, 2018)

All. The. Time.


----------



## Fatal Destiny (Oct 4, 2018)

Sound first, but terrible lyrics will pull me away real quick.


----------



## MonarK (Jul 27, 2018)

If the singer's voice allows me to discern what they're singing, then I pay attention. If a song has me particularly interested, a search of its lyrics is then warranted, especially if the singer uses harsh (growled/screamed/etc.) vocals or sings in another language. I have a particular fascination with lyrics, especially since I started writing poetry.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

I became a musician to achieve nirvana. I opened my mouth to take everyone else with me.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Good music for me should create immersion, connection or entertainment. Lyrics can certainly contribute, usually via story telling or portrayal of emotions. 
Primarily I’m drawn to voice and music more than the words that are sung.


----------



## Shilo (Jan 2, 2019)

I do like some songs with terrible lyrics that have some sweet guitar or the like, but my favorite songs all have lyrics I find intriguing, moving, funny or at least bad ass lol. I memorize lyrics very quickly after listening to a song a couple times.


----------



## andreasdevig (Apr 12, 2017)

I tend to not pay much attention to it. Music is much more powerful to me than words.
Most of the music I listen to is either instrumental or in a language I don't understand. I prefer it that way.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

Windrammer said:


> How much do you pay attention to lyrics in music?


I'm a musical scanner and I keep solid attention to melody, harmony, etc and sure lyrics, specially lyrics, it's such a complex and precious combo. And also have a very good memory for music lyrics.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

changos said:


> I'm a musical scanner and I keep solid attention to melody, harmony, etc and sure lyrics, specially lyrics, it's such a complex and precious combo. And also have a very good memory for music lyrics.


 Funny ... can you analize chopin ballade 4 with that point of view?.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

superloco3000 said:


> Funny ... can you analize chopin ballade 4 with that point of view?.


You will be surprised and pretty sure you wouldn't believe it. But you got it wrong when you say "analyze", music (I'm not saying "to me") IS like food, you taste it first, you get the flavors, every characteristic, and that's just letting the music get via your sensors, that's not analyzing. Several process are affected by attempts of analysis unless you let the info get in first. I'm taking serious your comment that probably isn't serious, but there is something to comment on this.

My approach to music has been like cooking (and hell, I'm very good at it) I explained this on another forum. You can learn techniques, you can learn combinations and measures but it's difficult to learn how to "feel it" and how you can use sounds and smell instead of taste to make better meals (it's been said by good and famous chefs too) and I learned this from my grandmother. *I said it's difficult to learn*, yes. But that's not accurate, you might learn it... try to teach it!!!! I have tried it and it's very difficult because you are trying to tell people how to let sensory information in and all they do is try to compare it, analyze it. Some learn this fast, but again teaching it is very difficult.

In doesn't mean out. My skills with music are very, very good, but that doesn't mean I'm able to play. My experience with guitar wasn't too good, I'm more than average skilled for some things with my right hand but not for the rest and require lots of practice, and I'm very, very skilled with my left hand but not in every aspect, so I was able to do some things with my right hand better than the left and the same in reverse, I didn't do well with guitar as expected and got bored. Piano? I was a fast learner but while I enjoyed music and playing it, it got boring really fast and all I enjoyed was composing music. I composed a few melodies on my own, specially for one GF in particular.

*Again about letting the information in, instead of analyzing*: I'm still amazed by my performance with singing. Bored? stay with me. Singing is not only about technique and emotion (sure emotions means a lot) but it's also about muscular memory, and this is not something you just can do analyzing, it's about feeling it (diff feeling) and letting go, being relaxed, so this is my way to explain what I mean, I became very good at singing FAST but then I got to a new level by just letting the music in, and then out. There are very good videos explaining the muscular memory and how you just have to RE LEARN to experience music. 

I always sucked at singing and the reason I started 1 year ago, seriously, was due to emotional and psychological exercises, It's paying well. Many concepts that are difficult to explain (and learn) have become easier with singing, and singing is a way I can easily repeat complex melodies, melodies and harmonies, even polyphony (when several notes and melodies are going on at once) I'm not saying I can do vocal chords (several notes at once) I'm just able to detect and memorize multiple melodies happening at once.

How why etc? I just can.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

superloco3000 said:


> Funny ... can you analize chopin ballade 4 with that point of view?.


You know what's difficult to analyze? (and I didn't say I analyze music, sure I can try but...) in terms of your comment: 

John Coltrane... 

I can hear it, note by note. But my sensors doesn't really get it in the way that it's easy to remember and repeat it like if I wanted to whistle it (like any other complex jazz songs I know and have in my library). Somehow this tune breaks my sensors and all I can do is listen and memorize some bits, but opposed to other melodies where those bits get together, here... I feel like I'm trying to glue together bits of diff bands and songs. The piano bit by Flannagan is easy in my head, really. The rest saxo... shit... I can't. I can remember bits of the melody but somehow this... I can't put it together in my head, it also feels... uncomfortable.

If you enjoy music analysis you might enjoy the video. Sure that's not the only song, I enjoy music, it's just some things that come easy in remembering it, but not playing it, I'm not a musician, I'm an average person.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

andreasdevig said:


> I tend to not pay much attention to it. *Music is much more powerful to me than words*.
> Most of the music I listen to is either instrumental or in a language I don't understand. I prefer it that way.


Good, it's about your senses, that's the thing. Music is a tool for expression and to get people together in emotions.

About words, there are two aspects there for me. I was very advanced in words when I was a little boy, I was also into poetry. A test (several) performed on me when I was 16 showed advanced skills of an adult 26 years old. But if you can't see that here is because English is not my native language. Again with "*words*" I noticed I was paying a lot of attention to songs, but things really changed when I had the chance to hear adults talking about songs and their authors.

So I discovered a lot of "love songs" were not about a man or a woman, but about a dying child, a sister, etc. So I never stopped paying attention to the story of the song, the author and why they wrote it. Found several friends along the way like this and we used to have this awesome conversations over food about. Ok I wrote too much. Music is an amazing universe.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

My subconscious does this for me. Otherwise, no.


----------



## andreasdevig (Apr 12, 2017)

changos said:


> Good, it's about your senses, that's the thing. Music is a tool for expression and to get people together in emotions.
> 
> About words, there are two aspects there for me. I was very advanced in words when I was a little boy, I was also into poetry. A test (several) performed on me when I was 16 showed advanced skills of an adult 26 years old. But if you can't see that here is because English is not my native language. Again with "*words*" I noticed I was paying a lot of attention to songs, but things really changed when I had the chance to hear adults talking about songs and their authors.
> 
> So I discovered a lot of "love songs" were not about a man or a woman, but about a dying child, a sister, etc. So I never stopped paying attention to the story of the song, the author and why they wrote it. Found several friends along the way like this and we used to have this awesome conversations over food about. Ok I wrote too much. Music is an amazing universe.


Interesting. My family actually have told me that I had early linguistic development too, as a baby boy. And sure I've been interested here and there in poetry and lyrics, but it hasn't really been pervasive. Music tends to be much more emotionally deep and moving, for me, than words.


And "Giant Steps" is a difficult tune, yeah. Very difficult to solo over, especially given the fact that soloing isn't really my strong suit to begin with. And even over my own (more sparse) reharmonization of the tune.
I do love it when melodies are memorable and singable (what they call 'lyrical playing'). "For Ivan Lins" by Luis Salinas is a great example of that, in my opinion..


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Always the lyrics. I pay attention to the lyrics than the beat.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

andreasdevig said:


> And "Giant Steps" is a difficult tune, yeah. Very difficult to solo over, especially given the fact that soloing isn't really my strong suit to begin with. And even over my own (more sparse) reharmonization of the tune.


Me and instruments: forget it. I gave up a long time ago, but vocally, I'm reaching places I never thought of and I've been expanding my vocal range thanks to training.



andreasdevig said:


> Interesting. My family actually have told me that I had early linguistic development too, as a baby boy. And sure I've been interested here and there in poetry and lyrics, but it hasn't really been pervasive. Music tends to be much more emotionally deep and moving, for me, than words.


I love music, always have, and I can remember the tune, melody, lyrics etc of a huge set of songs. The interesting part is, some I can't... but whenever someone hits play I remember instantly (in those cases). 

Talking about linguistic development, like most intjs I'm good at detecting patterns so anything repetitive gets old really quick for me, to the point of easy anticipation, you know, like pop ever, forever, and ever, together, whatever. I noticed over the years a huge increment in taste over songs with diverse vocabulary, specially English (from London). Not the best examples (don't want to be framed in this exclusively) but Panic at the Disco and The Smiths (or any song by Morrissey) give me that: diverse vocabulary, words, sentences, lyrics. That's my preference.




andreasdevig said:


> I do love it when melodies are memorable and singable (what they call 'lyrical playing'). "For Ivan Lins" by Luis Salinas is a great example of that, in my opinion..


That's new for me, nice, amazing. It's in the line of a big group of music that I enjoy (named by some as smoothjazz, others as new world), this song reminded me a lot some tunes by The Rippingtons and Russ Freeman (the guy, leading guitar). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## andreasdevig (Apr 12, 2017)

changos said:


> Me and instruments: forget it. I gave up a long time ago, but vocally, I'm reaching places I never thought of and I've been expanding my vocal range thanks to training.


That's great. My vocal range is very limited, but I love to sing.


"I love music, always have, and I can remember the tune, melody, lyrics etc of a huge set of songs. The interesting part is, some I can't... but whenever someone hits play I remember instantly (in those cases). 

Talking about linguistic development, like most intjs I'm good at detecting patterns so anything repetitive gets old really quick for me, to the point of easy anticipation, you know, like pop ever, forever, and ever, together, whatever. I noticed over the years a huge increment in taste over songs with diverse vocabulary, specially English (from London). Not the best examples (don't want to be framed in this exclusively) but Panic at the Disco and The Smiths (or any song by Morrissey) give me that: diverse vocabulary, words, sentences, lyrics. That's my preference."

Interesting. I've never thought of Ni in that way, but it makes sense.



"That's new for me, nice, amazing. It's in the line of a big group of music that I enjoy (named by some as smoothjazz, others as new world), this song reminded me a lot some tunes by The Rippingtons and Russ Freeman (the guy, leading guitar). Thanks for sharing."

Oh yeah I've been listening to an album lately, by the Rippingtons, called A Tourist in Paradise (1989). Really catchy stuff.


----------



## Amyra (Sep 20, 2018)

Windrammer said:


> How much do you pay attention to lyrics in music?



My main focus is on the lyrics and the tone of the song. The overall message/flavour of the song is important to me. 

I connect the song to the worldview.. its difficult to explain but I like it this way. I connect it in how the world works, what is happening, etc..
And because I connect it to the worldview, hence the flavour/message in the song becomes important to me. 
Connecting it to the worldview also brings me out of the inferior grip.


----------



## LaatMeZien (Jan 17, 2019)

I always pay deep attention to the lyrics of songs and when i'm bored i also look up the lyrics on google.


----------

